# Is chat down???/



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

Or am I banned with no reason for no determined amount of time??? Should I be over on other forums whinning about this???


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes u were banned, return time is set for 02-31-2026


----------



## kath (Jan 26, 2006)

*ok shaggy where are u? lol*

we are dying here no chat with my coffee not sure if can handle this:mrgreen:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

You have been Punk'd!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm going threw withdrawls  :rip:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Cichlid_Mania said:


> Or am I banned with no reason for no determined amount of time??? Should I be over on other forums whinning about this???



You are banned for no reason. Rumor has it you are still allowed here though. 

http://www.aquachat.com/


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

*Chat"s Up !!!*

YEH !!!!!!!!!!!​


----------

